# Question about AMH and other results...



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm still relatively new to the whole infertility journey and I'm hoping you might be able to answer a couple of questions for me.  These are really questions for the specialist I know but I don't see him again for a couple of weeks so hoping to get some answers before then.

Firstly, does anybody know if AMH is tested as part of the standard blood tests they do during a fertility check?  I'm thinking not and wondering about getting mine tested privately as it seems to be an important one.

Also, my DP's SA for morphology came back as '10% normal forms'.  We've been told this is within the normal range but I've read alot to suggest it's not great - does anyone have any information about this?  I did look on google but there's alot of conflicting stories.

Any help would really be appreciated!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't help with the sperm questions but I know when we went to the NHS to get as many fertility tests as possible to save money on our private treatment they couldn't do AMH. 

It cost about £70 at my clinic and I got the results the next day.

The one thing I would suggest is if you haven't had a smear test in the last 12 months get one booked in now. My clinic insisted on having it along with the bloods and it took 2 weeks to get an "all clear" letter to give to the clinic.  Potentially it could hold up treatment if its the last thing you have to wait fir.

Good luck!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

As far as I'm aware pumpkin you won't get AMH tests on the nhs.  It isn't totally and completely proven so they'd rather stick with their cheap dinosaur iffy methods of ascertaining ovarian reserve!  For peace of mind we found it to be worth every penny.  What is your fsh level like - if it's nice and low you could probably save your money as this really is a personal choice thing.  The nhs probably wouldn't pay any attention to the result if you're still at early stages.

As for hubby's morphology, don't worry at all, it's perfectly fine.  My hubby's came back at 4.5% and our gp said we would need ivf.  Two infertility specialists have confirmed that's a load of old rubbish and his morph figure is completely normal and fine.  Tbh, you might find it better to step back from the Internet to save yourself worrying unnecessarily - your doc will soon tell you if anything is an issue, but it sounds like you should be fine xx


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your replies - I figured I'd have to get the AMH done privately if I wanted it so I've started having a look into that.  It's not cheap but Dudders you're right, it's all about peace of mind.  

Thanks Tracey for the suggestion about getting a smear test done.  I wasn't aware of the need for this but if and when I get to the next stage of treatment I'll get it done pronto as like you say it can take some time to get the results for this test and possibly hold things up.

Dudders, I think both times I had my FSH tested it was done on random days as I had such irregular cycles at the time, I was told it was ok however.  I think this and the others are meant to be done on Day 3 so maybe my result wasn't a proper indication of things so I may ask the specialist about getting that one done again now that things have settled down.  You've really helped put my mind at rest re the morphology thing so thank you, though you've gotta admit, only 10% normal forms (or 90% abnormal) seems pretty shocking lol!  Totally agree with you about researching on the internet, can be a dangerous tool at times and I am trying to spend less time googling which is a very bad habit of mine!!

Thanks so much for your help and good luck to both of you.  

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Pumpkin

It's worth asking your GP first if they would do your AMH test.  I asked mine and they did it for free.  I know not all will do it but you'd be kicking yourself if you paid and found out after you didn't need to.


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi HappyGirl,

Thanks for posting that - I didn't think there was any chance at all of getting it done on the NHS but I'll definitely be checking with them now!  Thanks!


----------



## r12311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi

I had AMH test done privately as i was told the nhs dosen't do this test. My AMH level was so low my consultant told me ivf is not an option for me, i wish i had this test earlier.  

Good luck x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ro,

I'm so sorry to hear that - could you not still have IVF with donor eggs (if that's something you wanted to try)?

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a blood test just this morning at my GP surgery for AMH and FSH so definitely ask   xx


----------



## r12311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks pumpkin, they haven't given up on me yet as i still have something there, my consultant said while there is something there (no matter how slim the chance is) i should try clomid.  Bizarrely i went to an osteopathic appointment the next day for my back, i told her what was happening and she did some sacrial work on me.  My insides down there were pulsating afterwards and my temperature rose next day, could she of induced ovualtion? i wonder. Getting back to the subject my consultant told us to consider donor eggs but i don't know if i could face that, adoption is a more popular choice for me but not my husband.  Lets see how this course goes first though.  I have taken 3 months unpaid leave to try to get pregnant.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

GigglesJo said:


> I had a blood test just this morning at my GP surgery for AMH and FSH so definitely ask  xx


Ignore this, lab rejected AMH sample due to it "non consultant referral"  so now paying for it to be done privately x


----------

